# Westfield compax paratrooper bike value.



## Big Moe (May 16, 2018)

Looking at a bike for sale. wanting to know how much it's worth so I don't overpay. thanks for the help. Big Moe


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2018)

I wouldn't pay much for this. It has a lot of missing or changed parts. And the paint and plating are shot.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 17, 2018)

The handlebars go for $200-275, in nice condition


----------



## MrColumbia (May 22, 2018)

It's a postwar civilian model.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Jun 7, 2018)

Did you buy it?


----------



## vintageride (Oct 22, 2018)

I bought this bike off craigslist yesterday for $150, which I think is a smokin' deal. I have never seen one with a brass headbadge- I'll have to post serial number, but how do you tell if it postwar?


----------



## Mike Florio (Oct 22, 2018)

Post war the headbadges were attached at the top and bottom like this bike. I'm a newbie. Maybe Mr. Columbia can give you further information.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 22, 2018)

If this is the same bike pictured in the first post it is a postwar civilian model. As Mike stated above the headbadge mounting holes would be side to side if prior to 45. On a pre war bike the collar that connects the two pieces of the bike together has a lip around each edge of the collar. Serial number will help. Let us know what it is.  Couple not so correct parts. The chainguard, Grips, Wheel set, crank, chainring and rack are not correct. The seat is correct and tough to find. The crank/chainring aren't the easiest to find but they do come up for sale. Same for the wheel sets. For a few bucks and some searchin you can have that bike 100%. If not clean it up and ride!!  For $150 I would have been all over that! Good score.


----------



## vintageride (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you for your replies Mike and izee. Serial number looks like k151802. I wanted it because it was different and cool. Having restored other bikes and never ridden them much, my plans are a full overhaul but running 700c modern wheels, 3 spd hub, 38mm tires, inch pitch cranks/rings. Recover the original seat, and ride it. I can put in the trunk of the car and ride in town and gravel park trails. Won’t make any permanent mods, but with my plans it will get ridden and enjoyed. Can you tell me what year it is by that serial #?


----------



## Mercian (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi There,

K = 1946

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## vintageride (Oct 23, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi There,
> 
> K = 1946
> 
> ...



Thanks Adrian!


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice score! I have my middleweight riding on 700c wheels with 38mm tires. That leaves no room for fenders but I did not need or want them.


----------

